# Is this setup okay? Feedback needed



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Sooo...

I really want more bettas (who doesn't?!) but I don't have the room. I decided (drumroll please, lol) to make more room for more tanks! Since real tanks cost more money than I can spend right now, I decided that critter keepers are my best option. Based on what I've read, they are convenient as long as you don't mind water changes. 

I don't think I can buy a new filter for each critter keeper, so I am going to have to do many water changes XD. But how does this setup sound?
*
For each critter keeper:*
Substrate=sand
Plants= Java fern and moss, possibly some others
Lighting=undecided
Other decor=rocks, natural stuff etc.
Fish= one betta
Water changes= 3x/week near 100% water change

Each one will be either the medium or large size, depending on the capacity (can someone post the link to the calculator please and thanks?) although looking at the demensions themselves probably the large size.

Also...my 2.5 gallon's light (a 15 watt) is able to sufficiently heat that tank. If I could rig up some lights for the others, would this be okay?

Thanks in advance for any help and/or advice!


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

That all sounds good to me. Sand will look good, and you can remove the plants without tearing the roots when you do water changes. Adding rocks and such will give your bettas places to hide so that's good. If you add lighting, it should help with the water temp, heck the light in my 10g alone keeps my tank at 80 or higher. Just to be safe I would add a thermometer somewhere, so you can make sure the critter keepers aren't too hot or cold. If it's too cold even with the light, then you'll have to get a heater. Otherwise sounds like your future bettas will be happy in their new homes.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Thanks! I have 3 bettas right now and can't seem to fit another one in. I've even got my PK in my community tank (20 gallon long). I already use sand in all my tanks anyway, and they're already planted. I like the look a lot more than gravel and fake plants. I will definitely have thermometers and they will probably each have their own mini of this






(from my 20 long, right after I did it)

Ahh! I will have to buy more slate lol.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Hmmm...

I was just thinking, could I put a couple ghost shrimp in with each betta? There's a couple in with Kreios right now and he's not eating them.


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

It depends how much space each critter keeper is, and the bettas personality. I had a betta who didn't mind the shrimp, but one who constantly nipped at the shrimp.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Your gonna want a heater. Just a little 2-15 tetra heater should work. Because when you turn off the light at night the temps will fluctuate= not good.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

The problem is-buying five heaters is not exactly in my limited budget. My current 2.5 gallon is heated that way and Titan seems to be thriving. His colors are very vibrant, etc. I do have a heating pad that my dad bought for my very first betta's tank, it goes underneath and kept it at the desired temp. I used it for a year and a half-it works well-but I've only got one of them. I also have a...hermit crab heater? that I think goes under the tank. That still leaves two tanks without heaters. But how much do these heaters cost? Also, my room temp. is pretty high, I think it's set for 75*. Tell me if the aforementioned "heaters" will not be suitable/work.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

hmmm from experience and me being a nano girl myself (yes I stole it mister sparkle :3)
1 Gallon Critter Keepers are perfect in my personal opinion,
Though everyone says more space is better, I think my bettas in the gallon containers do better than those in teh divided 10 gallon. 
I think a lot of space stresses them out in my opinion, but a good amount of space to swim, hide, rest, ect, is ideal. I like 2.5 better than a simple gallon though :/ 
Sand in small containers might be extremly visually pleasing, but when water change time comes, it is a pain in the butt to clean and put back and let the water settle, and in my experience, the plants haven't done as well in sand..
As far as lighting and heat,
I think lining them up, with construction paper in between to keep them from flaring ALL the time, would work, then adding a light fizture (the long kind) to heat them up, and then adding another long BLACK light heat fixture to warm them by night.
I mean I am just throwing ideas I would going to use out there...


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

wow my spelling is off... i might need to ge to bed lol
but good luck, and I love the idea...
The only thing to remember about ghost shrimp is areation btw... 
I tried to stick a few in a stillwater gallon container and I woke up to them all dead >.< 
Added the bubbler they were fine, but I didn't like the look of ow tacky it made it, so I just threw them back in the 10 gallon..


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Umm...my plants do fine in sand. But gravel might be easier to change, I also do have some gravel. Yeah, thinking about it gravel would be easier for the water changes. Also...the lighting/heating. They unfortunately cannot be right next to each other because I don't have that much space. They will probably be in twos. Yes, and they are also in my bedroom so I do need some sleep-no nighttime lights for me.








This is what I was planning. Sort of.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a crowded room as well, gravel is easier to clean, 
I just think the roots of some of my plants rotted in sand >.<
hmm good luck and it looks nice to me.


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

Jennyinurmouth said:


> hmmm from experience and me being a nano girl myself (yes I stole it mister sparkle :3)


Speaking of Sparkle, what happened to him? :-?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Jennyinurmouth said:


> I have a crowded room as well, gravel is easier to clean,
> I just think the roots of some of my plants rotted in sand >.<
> hmm good luck and it looks nice to me.


Thanks! I think I'll go with gravel for the little tanks. But gosh a large size critter keeper is $16 and a 10 gallon glass tank is $14! The medium size is $12. That's awful expensive for a bit of plastic :roll:


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Since critter keepers are so expensive,

Would something like this work as an alternative, smaller though?







If it was really clear...
I really don't want to spent 50 or 60 dollars on critter keepers...and these are only about $1 each.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Theoretically it should work.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

darkangel216 said:


> Theoretically it should work.


Yeah...I know that lol ;-) but I wanted to know if it would be safe to put a betta in it. I wanted to make sure the plastic won't be toxic or anything.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

my critter keeper sucks xD it cracked at the bottom and i had to silocone it -_- i need a new one


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Yeah they're too expensive anyway-I think I'm going to use those plastic storage bins (the clear ones) because they're much less expensive.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Well since doggyhog says plastic bins are okay, I go to get some either tomorrow or Saturday! I'm only getting two for now until I get the heating sorted out but still it's a start!


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

i know someone on here (can't remember who tho,) uses all plastic storage containers, and they've posted pics of them. they looked really nice (plus they're usually really cheap!)


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Do you have a link to that thread? It would be nice to look at if so. I know doggyhog does but doesn't have any pics up. 

Aaanndd...I love the last two quotes in your siggy. Do you ride?


----------

